# L.A. Bike Rental



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi. Does anyone know a store in the L.A. area that rents decent road bikes? I did a search and couldn't find any information. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

velomonkey said:


> Hi. Does anyone know a store in the L.A. area that rents decent road bikes? I did a search and couldn't find any information.
> 
> Thanks!


neighborhood? "L.A. area" is kinda big...


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> neighborhood? "L.A. area" is kinda big...


True. I am staying in Westwood at the W and will have a car. I was going to do the Tuesday morning ride and then go for my own on Wednesday. Any ideas you have would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Have you tried Helen's in Westwood? Over on Gayley. Ask if they rent, if not see if their bigger store in Santa Monica can help.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I know Velo Pasadena has bike rental, but it's a bit far for you, if you have no luck with your near location, may be this will help


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*try CalActive.com*

You might want to get some more information from them, but you can try CalActive.com... they're an aggregator/online site for all the small mom & pop/local shops without an online presence.

http://www.calactive.com/store/store_category.aspx?activity=bikerentals

One of the two listings says that they've got Litespeeds, FWIW. Locations are Santa Monica and Manhattan Beach.


----------

